# Two sided sticky tape



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Having seen the mess caused by the mirror in the van detaching itself from the wall and shattering into pieces I will do the work myself this time :roll: 

Could someone please recommend THE BEST two sided sticky tape to complete the task, thanks.

Norman.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I would look at using "Sticky fixers" or similar industrial type double sided fixers. The padded foam strips offer some protection against knocks and bumps.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

If you have a vehicle repairers near you, ask them to sell you a reel of the tape they use to stick rubbing strips and trim onto cars with. I had some, immovable!

Malc


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Have a word with a glazier. 

Had a problem with our shower room mirror in the van last year (put a screw through the back of it). When I bought the new mirror the glazier let me have the last knockings of a tube of mirror adhesive. He did not want me to use tape; his professional opinion was that it was not as good.

The mirror is still in place.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Malc said:


> If you have a vehicle repairers near you, ask them to sell you a reel of the tape they use to stick rubbing strips and trim onto cars with. I had some, immovable!
> 
> Malc


3m double sided tape not cheap but believe once on its on 
heat up with heat gun or air drier to soften glue first.
ebay job or a bodyshop supplier 
mark


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, go to a glazier, ask them to drill and fix brackets for you ,best and safest solution.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-x-Numbe..._CarParts_SM&hash=item256538d45b#ht_917wt_901


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I once had a need for some reliable double sided tape - tried several but ended up making my own!

Two pieces of Duct/Gaffer tape stuck back to back with Evo Stik.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Use double sided carpet tape. Most double sided pads sold on ebay are poor quality or are old stock so the adhesive could have aged.

Or sikaflex or other brands of P U adhesive if you really want it to stay.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

You could use mirror clips which avoid drilling the glass, but don't sit quite flush. Alternatively get a glazier to drill it for you - or do it yourself if you have the appropriate drill bit and are brave - and fix using mirror screws which usually have a chrome cap.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

use a good double sided placed tactfully so you can use the special silicon type product specifically for mirrors...
It made not to "atack" the mirror coating from behind...
Any glazier should be able to supply...


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The sticky things are fine until it gets hot, when the adhesive starts to give up and move. Especially vulnerable if supporting a heavy vertical weight, such as a mirror.
If you can, then drill and screw. But if you don't want to drill the mirror, at least screw on a horizontal bead to take the weight. Sticky pads have then only to tack the mirror upright.

And belt and braces-wise, buy a plastic mirror. For the size you want in the van, there should be little problem with distortion.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you all for the advice offered. I would personally prefer to screw it to the wall but then there is the additional problem of finding the wood battens :? 
I am having the mirror made up by a glazier so I will ask his advice also, thanks again.
Norman.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Malc said:


> If you have a vehicle repairers near you, ask them to sell you a reel of the tape they use to stick rubbing strips and trim onto cars with. I had some, immovable!
> 
> Malc


It's called trim tape and is excellent stuff, always carry a reel. Available from motorsave in various widths for about £2. Because it is foam backed its got more tolerance than regular thin double sided.

However we have a perspex mirror (£4 off eBay) which is indistinguishable from a glass one. Would be my preference over a glass one in a M/H.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've used double sided 3M VHB gel tap (google it!) throughout our van. It is really sticky but also can be peeled off without leaving a mark. Bought a 5metre roll of 19mm wide off ebay seller first4tape and have now used most of it! Most other places sell large rolls

It's expensive compared to the foam tape but works  

Steve


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I manage a Trade Counter and we stock a roll of Mirror Tape that is widely used int he bedroom industry and is extremely secure.

Have a look

http://www.hpponline.co.uk/default.aspx?page=239&s=mirror tape

Let me know if your interested and I will discount the price by 25% + vat & p & p

Hope it helps

Dave


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I have been assured by the glazier that the adhesive pads he will give me will STICK the mirror to the wall.
Norman.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*sticky tape*

Don't know why the manufacturers still install glass mirrors, for safety's sake get rid of anything glass and use plastic, wherever it's viable. We even use acrylic beer and wine 'glasses', maybe that's a compromise but at least they are lighter and don't shatter if dropped on a hard surface. Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------

